# Buck Tooth Bream



## Bigshamoo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Got the late start, but for some reason had to make sure the boat got wet. So i shot out to my Buck Tooth Bream bed and lowered some of those fiddler players. After making some sweet music, and exercising the ole forearm and wrist. Here's some pics of the dental work i did today with a serious dental assistant!:thumbup:*


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Great report


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Great pics, and great smile on that little one's face. Good job.


----------

